# ""

## V00D00People

,      ! 
      :) 
        ?  
:       !    .

----------


## V00D00People

http://eho.haim.ru/eho_blad.php   

> " - .  , ,   .  - ,  .  - .,   , .  - . ,  ". 
> ,  1903   
>        .     "" -     ,    .   ""    , -     .  ...  
>       .      ,    "".  -  ,    ,           ,   - .

----------

!!!       "".      ,       .       ,          ,  , .   .       ?     !  ()   ,            .

----------


## kobieta

> -  ,    ,           ,   -

     ...   :brunette:

----------


## admin

VooDoo,   ,      .       ,    ,    ,      ?
 -  ,       - .   ,      .      , -  ?

----------


## Uksus

" i i"?
 i  .
     .
  i  i ,      .

----------


## V00D00People

*2 :*  

> !!!

     ?    .   ?      ?  
        .?   

> .

  ? ?  *2Admin*   

> VooDoo,   ,      .

    :   

> "" -     ,

    -     

> .

    

> ""    , -     .

    -   

> ,    ""

    

> -  ,           ,   - .

   -     

> ,    ,      ?

            (   .  ,    ),                   ,     .    

> -  ,       - .

  !   !       ໅     . , , , ໅     :)   

> *Uksus:*
>   " i i"?
>  i  .
>      .
>   i  i ,      .

    +1!      :) 
-   ! 
(Admin,  2      )

----------


## Maya

,   !    ""...     !      ...  -      "    "!       ...   !     ...

----------


## Odo

> !   !       ໅     . , , , ໅     :)

     ,  ""     ,   "". :girl_sad:

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   !    ""...     !

  ...      " "    " "?

----------


## Maya

> ...      " "    " "?

  ! ... ... ... ... 
  ...

----------


## Odo

> ! ... ... ... ...   ...

  *UA:* , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , .  *RU:* , , , , , , , , , , .

----------


## kobieta

> ...      " "    " "?

    

> ! ... ... ... ... 
>   ...

  ... -    :).   ,    "" -      -,   - ...   

> "" -     ,  
> -  
>    .

  ,      ?    -      ..,  ...  ,       (,     ,          "",    ,  , ,    , ...    :threaten: )

----------


## V00D00People

> 

   :good:  :rofl:   *2 kobieta*   

> ... -    :).

      :) ,       ,      .          .   

> ,      ?    -      ..

    ,   ,    .    ,       -  .,    -       -    . 
     ,    ()   .

----------


## Odo

> ,    ()   .

           .  ,      ,       . 

> : , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , . _http://www.analizfamilii.ru/

----------


## Maya

[QUOTE=Odo;8989]*UA:* , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , .  *RU:* , , , , , , , , , , .[/QUOTE 
! ...          ... ...
...  ...:pig_ball: ...  
    ! :on_the_quiet: :grin:

----------


## V00D00People

> ,   .:) 
>     ...     !

     ,      ,       :(

----------


## Maya

-  !  ...

----------


## Odo

> :(

  ,   ,      ?    ,        . ,      ,   ""  ,       .    , ,    ,       ,      .  - ("    ,    )   ,   ,    ,     ,   ,       ,     .       ,   ,   . ,   ,      "",   ,      ,         - .   , ,       .

----------

.  ,         .         .       ,     .
,      .
        ,       .    -   . - - .

----------


## V00D00People

...   -.   

> ...       ,     . 
>         ,    . 70%      .
>    -   1% .

   

> ,   .      , ,  -      - ,      .      .

   

> ...       (  )

   

> - ,     -

   

> ,   .   ,

----------


## admin

.   ,      ""     .

----------

,  -   .
- .    ,   !
      !     .     ,    .            !

----------


## madcat

.              :   ,    Need for speed ,     !.     ,       , ;          .:smile:      ,          ,      ,  ,        ,   -  .

----------


## V00D00People

...   .     :  *. -  ,            ,   .* ...  ,    ,   ...

----------


## Shake26

?
      :  ,  ...,   - -    . 
      .
      ?
1)       
2)    ,    ( 5 ,   4- ,   1, ,    ,       )
  : -    ,    -  ;  -          -  .
                   .
     .
                .

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> ?
>       :  ,  ...,   - -    . 
>       .
>       ?
> 1)       
> 2)    ,    ( 5 ,   4- ,   1, ,    ,       )
>   : -    ,    -  ;  -          -  .
>                    .
>      .
>                 .

   :)

----------

""  ,     !
 ?-""
 ?""
 볺?""
      ? ...!
      ""! 
:russian_roulette: :russian_roulette: :russian_roulette:     :
-  ,   ""!
-  ,   ""!
     "",  ,   !

----------


## Odo

C  䳺   , , . ,      (,    ),       ,   .       '  - ,    ,  ,   .          ,      . '  , ᳺ,  ( ).     ,     .

----------


## Tail

> ...   .     :  *. -  ,            ,   .* ...  ,    ,   ...

   ,           .

----------

1. -    ,   .....      , -    ,        , .
2.  -      ...   .

----------


## Marisya

**
    .  
,        , : "    ,   ,  ?"             .      , ,  : " ,  ,    .    , , .    ,     ,  ". " ,  ,    ,  ,  .      .         . , ".   
        .       ,   ,      . 
 ,   .     , : "  ,  ?" 
,          . "     ?"   . ",     ",       ,     .     ,     ,           .       ,      .     ,        . 
        ,     .    
       . , ,  ,  .       . 
     ,   : ",  ,     ,      ".  
  ?"      . , ...   ,     ...   ..."   ,    ,       ?  ,    , ". ?     ,  ?   ?"       : , ,  ! -         ,   ,    ,   -  .     ?   ,  -, ,   -. 
,  ,  , ,    -,       ". 
         .    
        . 
   ,  : "!"  . "!    .     !" " !   .         - !" ", -!"          . 
   ,    : "      ,     .       - ". "     ,  ?"       . 
     . ",  ,    , ,      ,      ".
  ,       .    .    ,    .  , ,  ,  -   .  ". 
     ,     ,       : ,  ?         :      ,     ...    ,           .   :   ?   ,   ,       , .   
        ,   ,    ,    .       ,    -    .         ,   .      . 
 ,      ? ,          . ",  ,        ,   ". ",   !     .        !   -    - .      !"   
     .    , .    ,  ,     .           .     ,  :     ,      ,      .    ,  . 
   ,         ,   ,    "!" .     , ,      .   
   : "  ,  ,       .        - - ". ",  "    . " ,  !   .     ,     .  ,  ,  ?" 
  ,      . 
    ,   . "  ,  .    ".    
     . 
   , ,           .       .     .  
:queen:
:flood: 
 :fuck:

----------


## Elvi$

> **
>     . ...

    ,    .     :)

----------


## laithemmer

__ - ,   ,      :blind:   ....  ....

----------


## Marisya

:whistle2:  :) :)   http://rutube.ru/tracks/7725.html?v=...bd0fbd5d5b7a95

----------


## Marisya

"  **   ,  ,   .   ,     . -   ,         ."  
"**    , ,  .      ,      .  ,   ,       . " :)

----------


## Tereza10001

.       ,            - " ".    -     ,   .
,  ,  ,          (    ).
    ,      .       .    , , ,  .
        :umnik: !

----------


## Savercore

, ,  -    ...

----------


## Def

> , ,  -    ...

       ,  ""   .

----------


## Savercore

> ,  ""   .

  -  !!!

----------


## Marisya

> ,  ""   .

       ?        ?

----------


## Def

> ?        ?

    .    .

----------

> ...   :brunette:

   .     , -

----------


## rust

**:

----------

----   -.Ÿ    ,, .     ""( )     .     ,    .

----------


## Rosinka

? 
   ?

----------


## rys

> ? 
>    ?

   -,     ,     ,      !

----------


## Rosinka

*rys*,     ?

----------


## rys

> *rys*,     ?

        ?     !
    ,       ,       !

----------


## Tail

> ----   -.Ÿ    ,, .     ""( )     .     ,    .

   ""     ?  ?

----------


## nickeler

*Tail*,   ,  ...        - -,       .        .     :    ?  볺,     - ,      ,     .     ,     ,        .    ,     .

----------


## Tail

> *Tail*,   ,  ...        - -,       .

    .  ,  -  ,

----------


## S

> " i i"?
>  i

       "     ..."    ?

----------


## Uksus

*S*,     *"     ..."*
 , ,    ))   ,      ,          .      ,       .    ,   .     㳿  ,     .

----------

> ,   .     㳿  ,     .

           ,      .

----------


## S

> , ,

     ,  ,  ,  ,  -     .     ,     ,    ,     . -,  ""   - .   

> 

   -,       . ,    ... -    ...

----------


## Uksus

-  . ճ ?
        "".      , -,       .     -    ? ,    ,   - *****    ,  ,  -    ,  -  ,    -       -- ...   ,    䳿 -   , ?

----------


## S

> "".

  ,     .   .      

> ,    䳿 -   , ?

  .

----------


## S

> -  . ճ ?

  ,   ,  ,   .    , -   .

----------


## Uksus

?

----------


## S

> ?

  ,        ,   .         (  ),          .     ?

----------

? ?
                 .

----------


## Ket

> ? ?
>                  .

    ,    .          .

----------


## S

> ?

    .

----------


## Uksus

,  .
     . 
 ,      ... !!!    )

----------


## S

> .  ,      ... !!!

   *Uksus*,

----------


## laithemmer

> ? ?

  ,...      :)
?     .

----------


## Akvarel'

*Rosinka*, 
     .  -    ,   .      .   "  *****",     ,    " ". 
         (   ).     "".        ,   ,   , , ,  ..

----------


## aneisha

,   :
-  ",   *****!" 
- ",    !"  *Akvarel'*,     )))

----------


## laithemmer

> ? 
>    ?

   
    !

----------


## -

> :
>   Rosinka  
>   ? 
>    ?
> 
>     !

   -          . , ,   ?  , , ,    ?        ? :)

----------


## laithemmer

*-*,  ,     ,      - )) 
       . ,    
  -  .  - !

----------


## -

*laithemmer*, !      ,    ,      ? (). 
,  ,            ,    ,    .   ,   ,    .       ()    "".

----------


## nickeler

,   ????? o_O

----------


## Drasha

,       ,        .   !!!!!

----------


## nickeler

*Drasha*,     ..  ...

----------


## -

, , !         -        ! :)

----------


## Drasha

*-*,   ?

----------


## nickeler

**:    *-*,   ?   ...

----------


## aneisha

**:     !    ...

----------


## Scald

> **:     !    ...

  **:

----------


## Dracon

> -    ,   .....      , -    ,        , .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

